# Andromeda Strain mini-series on A&E - Memorial Day weekend



## windracer

Heard about this on a podcast this morning on my way into work. With Ridley Scott involved, it sounds like it could be pretty good.

http://www.aetv.com/the-andromeda-strain/


----------



## Bierboy

Wow....that looks good....great pedigree with Ridley Scott involved....I'm all over this....don't know, however, if I can wait until Memorial Day weekend. I may have to get the DVDs. Thanks for the alert.


----------



## Bilbrey

Sorry, I'm skeptical that they can make a modern remake without ruining it.
But I'm hoping... The original was one of my favorite films.


----------



## TiVo Steve

It's VERY well done! Not your typical remake. Runtime 2:50 (DVD version). 

I wonder how many "hours" it will run on A&E...


----------



## foamy909

Any indication that it will be aired in HD? A&E HD is normally pretty worthless, unless you are a fan of CSI:Miami and humorously-dubbed re-airs of The Sopranos...

Edit: It states in the pop-up that it will be in Hi-Def...


----------



## Bierboy

TiVo Steve said:


> It's VERY well done! Not your typical remake. Runtime 2:50 (DVD version).
> 
> I wonder how many "hours" it will run on A&E...


I think it's four hours (split over two days). Hows the audio on those DVDs? DD5.1?


----------



## cheerdude

Bilbrey said:


> Sorry, I'm skeptical that they can make a modern remake without ruining it.
> But I'm hoping... The original was one of my favorite films.


Thinking the same thing...


----------



## cheerdude

Per Amazon, DVD release date is June 3rd.


----------



## gastrof

Just to clarify, according to the cable channel's website, it'll be aired on Memorial Day, not on the weekend (unless you consider Monday part of a three-day).


----------



## gastrof

TiVo Steve said:


> It's VERY well done! Not your typical remake....


How did you see it? A & E won't show it until the 26th and apparently it won't be out on disc until June.


----------



## dswallow

gastrof said:


> How did you see it? A & E won't show it until the 26th and apparently it won't be out on disc until June.


It's been available by Bittorrent since late April.


----------



## Bilbrey

dswallow said:


> It's been available by Bittorrent since late April.


Is that the Chinese knock off version?


----------



## dswallow

For a remake, it's pretty well done.

But I think everything they added to the miniseries over the original movie watered down the story and turned it into a proselytizing diatribe with a preachy overtone.

In other words, it could certainly have been a lot worse, but the original movie really was still much better. Maybe someone will trim out all the crap they added in the remake and edit it down to something better.

It at least gives me a little hope that the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still won't be totally trashing the original.


----------



## Bilbrey

dswallow said:


> For a remake, it's pretty well done.
> 
> But I think everything they added to the miniseries over the original movie watered down the story and turned it into a proselytizing diatribe with a preachy overtone.
> 
> In other words, it could certainly have been a lot worse, but the original movie really was still much better. Maybe someone will trim out all the crap they added in the remake and edit it down to something better.
> 
> It at least gives me a little hope that the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still won't be totally trashing the original.


Someone is remaking the "Day the Earth Stood Still"?

This boggles me. That with all the great ideas and stories for great movies, they go back and remake an old title because that must be easier to sell to the studios than an untried new movie...

I applaud the risk takers that bring us new films.

Rarely does a remake justify the effort. Yes, it does happen, but imagine all the great new films that might have been, instead of an old story with a new retelling...

Or perhaps some folks just think, we will keep remaking it till we get it right... (like... "The Hulk"???)


----------



## bengalfreak

Andromeda Strain was also one of my favorite movies. Last year when I tried to watch it again I found it to be extrememly boring. A remake wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## MsMurray

Part 2 of The Andromeda Strain doesn't air until Tuesday, the 27th, at 9 p.m. EDT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I've had some problems with this one. First, I set up an ARWL, FRO (to avoid the original movie), but that didn't pick up the new one. When I changed it to FR and reruns, it picked it up. Apparently, TiVo thinks it's a rerun. Then, it didn't pick up the second episode, and when I manually selected the second one, TiVo dropped the first; apparently, TiVo thinks it's just a one-shot movie with twice as many showings. So in the end, I had to manually select both episodes.

(S3, by the way.)


----------



## gastrof

dswallow said:


> For a remake, it's pretty well done.
> 
> But I think everything they added to the miniseries over the original movie watered down the story and turned it into a proselytizing diatribe with a preachy overtone.
> 
> In other words, it could certainly have been a lot worse, but the original movie really was still much better. Maybe someone will trim out all the crap they added in the remake and edit it down to something better.


Wasn't the original based on a novel? Wouldn't that mean the original may have left out a bunch of stuff the new one includes?



dswallow said:


> It at least gives me a little hope that the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still won't be totally trashing the original.


Not with Neo playing Klaatu.

Let's see if they even make the robot have the name "Gort" or go back to the original story and call him "Gnut".

_"Gort...Klaatu, verada, nik....nik...oh-oh...what was that last part?"_


----------



## gastrof

Bilbrey said:


> ...perhaps some folks just think, we will keep remaking it till we get it right... (like... "The Hulk"???)


HULK's not a remake. It's not an origin story. It may not even be taking place in the same "universe" as the one with Bana.

They just figure that with the other movie still fairly fresh in people's minds, the audience will know the Hulk story well enough where this one will make sense, even if Norton's Banner has a slightly different past than Bana's did.


----------



## mattack

gastrof said:


> HULK's not a remake. It's not an origin story. It may not even be taking place in the same "universe" as the one with Bana.
> 
> They just figure that with the other movie still fairly fresh in people's minds, the audience will know the Hulk story well enough where this one will make sense, even if Norton's Banner has a slightly different past than Bana's did.


I never saw the Bana one.... Are you saying neither of them had the same origin as the TV show (which I possibly incorrectly thought was faithful to the comics)? Scientist gets hit by gamma rays and Hulks out when he gets angry...?


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've had some problems with this one. First, I set up an ARWL, FRO (to avoid the original movie), but that didn't pick up the new one. When I changed it to FR and reruns, it picked it up. Apparently, TiVo thinks it's a rerun. Then, it didn't pick up the second episode, and when I manually selected the second one, TiVo dropped the first; apparently, TiVo thinks it's just a one-shot movie with twice as many showings. So in the end, I had to manually select both episodes.
> 
> (S3, by the way.)


I had the same problem, Rob, and also manually set it up. But it's the guide info that's at fault, I believe, and not the TiVo itself. Part 1 is Monday night at 8 p.m. (CDT) and part 2 on Tuesday night at 8 p.m. (CDT). But the guide info is identical (or was last time I checked).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bierboy said:


> I had the same problem, Rob, and also manually set it up. But it's the guide info that's at fault, I believe, and not the TiVo itself. Part 1 is Monday night at 8 p.m. (CDT) and part 2 on Tuesday night at 8 p.m. (CDT). But the guide info is identical (or was last time I checked).


Oh, clearly the Guide Data is WHY TiVo is getting it wrong. But TiVo IS getting it wrong! Nevertheless, I didn't mean it in the sense of "That evil TiVo is trying to screw me," rather "There's a glitch with the TiVo on this program."


----------



## windracer

The Guide data _does_ include the "Part x of y" though, so it's weird how it wouldn't pick up the two separate parts as FRO.

Anyway, looks like you can grab the two 2-hour pieces (Mon/Tues) or wait until later in the week and get all 4 hours in one shot.


----------



## Bierboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, clearly the Guide Data is WHY TiVo is getting it wrong. But TiVo IS getting it wrong! Nevertheless, I didn't mean it in the sense of "That evil TiVo is trying to screw me," rather "There's a glitch with the TiVo on this program."


Ha....yeah.....there's enough of that kind of talk going on in these fora already. We certainly don't need to add fuel to the fire.

If the guide data now indicates part x of y as windracer indicates, that's a change from what I saw a couple of days ago (I'm at "work" so I can't check). Glad it's been updated, but still strange that the TiVo wouldn't pick it up as FRO. Must still be something embedded in the guide data that TiVo doesn't "like".


----------



## Sirius Black

dswallow said:


> It at least gives me a little hope that the remake of The Day The Earth Stood Still won't be totally trashing the original.


Unless you think "climate change" is a suitable substitute for nuclear annihilation, I think you'll be disappointed. For me, I'll stick with the original.


----------



## dswallow

Sirius Black said:


> Unless you think "climate change" is a suitable substitute for nuclear annihilation, I think you'll be disappointed. For me, I'll stick with the original.


Oooh... I had not heard that substitution was in the works. That's really bleching it. And just how possibly can the alien use climate control to stop elevators and powered vehicles, except those in flight, or in hospital facilities? 

And, too, the original was nothing to do with nuclear proliferation, it was to do with all the ridiculous infighting and violence in the world, and lack of cooperation and/or world government. Which certainly still applies just fine today.

Oh well, maybe it'll be R-rated, or even Unrated.


----------



## faerie

Bilbrey said:


> Sorry, I'm skeptical that they can make a modern remake without ruining it.
> But I'm hoping... The original was one of my favorite films.


Me too! I loved the original movie and I picked up the book again not that long ago so I could reread it.

I'm glad this one is on A&E - I can get it in HD!


----------



## dylking

Bierboy said:


> I think it's four hours (split over two days)


The guide makes it hard to find. Do I just pick the 4 hour showing, or should I try and figure out which two hour showings to record (they all have the same description!)


----------



## Hercules67

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, clearly the Guide Data is WHY TiVo is getting it wrong. But TiVo IS getting it wrong! Nevertheless, I didn't mean it in the sense of "That evil TiVo is trying to screw me," rather "There's a glitch with the TiVo on this program."


This is crazy! So, you have to manually select Monday night's episode and also manually select Tuesday night's episode?

Argh! That's when TiVo gets me crazy...... Oh well... I'll deal with it.


----------



## cheerdude

I chose the first 4-hour showing on late Tuesday night. If it screws up, they are repeating it several more times.


----------



## Bierboy

Hercules67 said:


> This is crazy! So, you have to manually select Monday night's episode and also manually select Tuesday night's episode?
> 
> Argh! That's when TiVo gets me crazy...... Oh well... I'll deal with it.


It's NOT the TiVo that has this messed up; it's the inaccurate guide info. You should not blame TiVo for something over which it has NO control. Certainly there are some things that ARE TiVo's fault, but this is not one of them.

By the way, none of my guide info says "part x of y" as someone earlier posted...it's still listing the same info for every airing no matter when or how long it is. But I would bet that, by recording the four hour airing Tuesday night (as cheerdude says), you will be getting the entire thing!


----------



## astrohip

Bierboy said:


> By the way, none of my guide info says "part x of y" as someone earlier posted...it's still listing the same info for every airing no matter when or how long it is.


You have to go into the INFO screen to see "Part 1 of 2". If it wasn't for this thread, I would have missed the 2nd half. Seems very shortsighted by A&E.


----------



## Gregor

Thanks for the heads up on the 2 eps.!


----------



## windracer

dylking said:


> or should I try and figure out which two hour showings to record (they all have the same description!)


If you use the Info button, on the Program Details screen each 2-hour showing says "Part x of y" so just make sure you record part 1 and 2.

_edit:_ sorry for the smeek, didn't notice the second page.


----------



## Hercules67

There is a showing on Sunday night (5/25). What is this one about?


----------



## newsposter

HR20 guide messed up..i had it for monday and tues both at 9...tues disappeared in the past day....it's now 7pm to 11pm on tues for the whole thing so ill just bag mondays recording


----------



## Worf

Gah. It's worse in Canada - we don't have any of that Part 1 of 2 stuff - it's just the same description. And I'm away from my TiVo... I just went and found a 4 hour showing on Tuesday and TiVo'd that as well... hopefully TiVo will catch the full thing.


----------



## IDSmoker

The "INFO" on my S3 is only showing 'Part 1 of 2'... the showings that are actually the 2nd part don't have that critical piece of info (and my TiVo has already canceled one of my recordings of the 2nd part because it assumed it knew better than me how to interpret A&E's lovely information).

At least this thread has kept me aware of the problem.

*Correction*: _It seems like the guide data has changed, yet again, now I don't see any discrete listings for part 2. Starting on the evening of the 27th, the listings now show a *4-hour* showing that I assume will be both parts._


----------



## mel.simmons

I think the guide data for Andromeda on A&E HD (at least for our area, Pacific time zone) is all wrong. Part 1 of 2 is listed at 6pm on Monday, but not at 9pm. There is a 4 hour show showing starting at 8 pm on Tues, with no indication of whether it is part 1 or 2. 
I suspect that they are actually showing part 1 at 9 pm Monday, reshowing part 1 at 7pm Tuesday, and then part 2 at 9pm on Tuesday. That's just a guess, but it makes more sense than what either TiVo or TV Guide is showing. 
If you try to record the 4 hour version with the TiVo data I don't think you will get the entire show.


----------



## dswallow

Andromeda Strain, Part 1: http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=297424

Andromeda Strain, Part 2: http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=297534


----------



## mel.simmons

dswallow said:


> Andromeda Strain, Part 1: http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=297424
> 
> Andromeda Strain, Part 2: http://www.aetv.com/listings/episode_details.do?episodeid=297534


Those appear to be the show times for the non-HD A&E channels. I have not been able to find the schedule for A&D HD on their web site.


----------



## jsmeeker

what a mess. My guide data on my series 1 doesn't show part 1 of 2 and 2 of two. It's just the same description for every airing. Makes it look like a single show that's being aired a ton of times. I can't even get an original air date for them.

Maybe the A&E website will help me make sense out of it all.


Edit: This doesn't make sense. The two Tuesday night airings listed in my guide data are 4 hours. And the time doesn't match Doug's link. It's almost part one airs tonight, then tomorrow, they air part one and two back to back.

Weird.

How can I find part two??


----------



## dswallow

mel.simmons said:


> Those appear to be the show times for the non-HD A&E channels. I have not been able to find the schedule for A&D HD on their web site.


A&E HD is a simulcast of the analog lineup, just with HD versions, when possible.


----------



## dswallow

jsmeeker said:


> what a mess. My guide data on my series 1 doesn't show part 1 of 2 and 2 of two. It's just the same description for every airing. Makes it look like a single show that's being aired a ton of times. I can't even get an original air date for them.
> 
> Maybe the A&E website will help me make sense out of it all.
> 
> Edit: This doesn't make sense. The two Tuesday night airings listed in by guide data are 4 hours. And the time doesn't match Doug's link. It's almost part one airs tonight, then tomorrow, they air part one and two back to back.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> How can I find part two??


All times Eastern (and presumably Pacific since there's a west coast feed):

Monday 5/26 9pm-11pm
Part 1

Tuesday 5/27 9pm-11pm
Part 2

Tuesday 5/27 1am-3am
Part 1

Wednesday 5/28 1am-3am
Part 2

Tuesday 5/27 7am-9am
Part 1

Tuesday 5/27 1pm-3pm
Part 1

Tuesday 5/27 7pm-11pm
Part 1 & 2

Tuesday 5/27 11pm-3am
Part 1 & 2

Wednesday 5/28 3am-5am
Part 1

Saturday 5/31 8pm-12am
Part 1 & 2

Sunday 6/1 12am-4am
Part 1 & 2

Sunday 6/1 2pm-6pm
Part 1 & 2

Sunday 6/8 12pm-4pm
Part 1 & 2


----------



## newsposter

dswallow said:


> All times Eastern (and presumably Pacific since there's a west coast feed):
> 
> Monday 9pm-11pm
> Part 1
> 
> Tuesday 9pm-11pm
> Part 2


u forgot part 1 tues 7-9pm

http://www.aetv.com/listings/daily....tTimeZone=EST&imageField.x=22&imageField.y=14


----------



## acvthree

It doesn't look like there is a part two.

There is a two hour show that is half the series tonight. There is a four hour show that is the full series tomorrow. That is really screwy.


----------



## jsmeeker

dswallow said:


> All times Eastern (and presumably Pacific since there's a west coast feed):
> 
> Monday 9pm-11pm
> Part 1
> 
> Tuesday 9pm-11pm
> Part 2


Hmmm.. I don't have an airing for 8:00 PM (central) on Tuesday. I have one for 6:00 PM and 10:00 PM. 4 hours for each of those. Maybe A&E updated the guide data for my TiVo and it has yet to pick it up??


----------



## acvthree

Maybe they don't want it Tivoed?


----------



## jsmeeker

not easily... Unless you want to wait until the second night. I guess my best chance is an actual MANUAL recording at 8:00 PM for two hours on Tuesday night.


----------



## scandia101

WTF is up with A&E?
I individually chose the 8pm showing of part 1 on 5/26 and the 8pm showing of part 2 on 5/27 to record on my dual tuner. So far part one has recorded on both tuners, so I have two copies of it - how does that happen? When I check the recording history, there is no mention of the 8pm 5/27 airing of part 2 when it should be saying that it is no longer in the guide.

I originally set up an ARWL on my 540, and like others here, I had to set it to record R&FR and the two 8pm airings were scheduled to record. I just forgot to delete it after deciding to use the DT instead. After seeing that the schedule is screwed up on the DT I checked the 540. Every single airing is scheduled to record even after I changed it to FR only. I checked the recording history and it says that the 8pm 5/27 airing of part 2 which is no longer in the guide, won't record because of the 28 day rule, not because it's not in the guide.

edit:
I just noticed that it now has the option for a season pass. It won't do anyone any good though. Like the ARWL, it schedules every airing even when set to FRO.


----------



## andyw715

My data (via Info button), showed the first airing as part 2 of 2, yet it was actually part 1..... The re-air immediatley after was also wrong, (part 2 of 2, actually part 1).

Tonight's part 2 of 2 was labeled as part 1 of 2...bagged them all and just recording the 4 hour "version"


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

My Tivo caught the 2 hour show last night. Like others I guess I am recording the 4 hour block tonight to be on the safe side. Luckily my Tivo is pretty void on recordings this week, and next...


----------



## Hercules67

No, I tell you what was weird. I had Monday night scheduled for 7-9 (CDT) and also Tuesday night for 7-9 (CDT).

Then TiVo recorded Monday's showing TWICE (at the same time)!!! Tuesday's showing disappeared to be replaced by a 4 hour block.

So, I've reset TiVo to record it instead. I have no idea what the heck is going on!

If anyone else figures it out, PLEASE EXPLAIN!!!


----------



## PeteEMT

Hercules67 said:


> No, I tell you what was weird. I had Monday night scheduled for 7-9 (CDT) and also Tuesday night for 7-9 (CDT).
> 
> Then TiVo recorded Monday's showing TWICE (at the same time)!!! Tuesday's showing disappeared to be replaced by a 4 hour block.
> 
> So, I've reset TiVo to record it instead. I have no idea what the heck is going on!
> 
> If anyone else figures it out, PLEASE EXPLAIN!!!


Mine did the exact same thing.


----------



## windracer

My THD missed last night's airing too ... it looks like it tried to record the same thing on both tuners, but the Recording History says the video signal was not available. 

I've scheduled the 11pm 4-hour showing tonight.


----------



## scandia101

Hercules67 said:


> No, I tell you what was weird. I had Monday night scheduled for 7-9 (CDT)


That is weird because the program had always been scheduled for and then aired from 8-10 in that time zone.


----------



## Hippster

My COX HD-DVR was set to record part 2 tonight from 8-10 (CDT) however when the block expanded after it was set, it thinks it is recording the entire 4 hour block but it isn't. I can't cancel the supposed recording or otherwise tell it to do anything. So I just told it to record the next 4 hour block and will see what happens.

I'm glad I checked this thread to see what was up. A&E really screwed something up with this!


----------



## DrWho453

Well, i just discovered my showing tonight was not going to be recorded. I had manually selected 9pm on Mon and Tues and both were set last night. The tivo recorded the one last night but when I check the recording history for tonight, it said that it won't be recording due to a scheduling conflict. I am like what conflict? The only other program scheduled for recording was Mission impossible at 9pm. I told it to record the andromeda strain at 9pm tonight and it did not say anything about any others shows being canceled or clipped because of the recording and it shows that it will record it now. Maybe its because my guide data has the same info for both Monday's and Tuesday's shows. There was no way to tell one was part one and the other was part 2 unless you looked at the extened info section. Maybe this was confusing tivo.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

When I checked my To Do list last evening, the two-hour part 2 of Andromeda was set to record at 9:00 pm. This morning, it wasn't there and my history said, "This program was not recorded because there was an unexpected conflict with another program." But I had no other show anywhere near that slot. What gives?


----------



## andyw715

maybe our TiVos are infected with the Andromeda Strain?


----------



## Edmund

So I set one dtivo to record the 2 hour first part and another dtivo the 4 hour first & second on Tues. I checked on it after it finished recording and it didn't record the last 13 minutes. So it was on again at the time so I hit record on a third Dtivo to get the reminder of the movie. Now its spread over 3 Dtivos.


----------



## DrWho453

Schmye Bubbula said:


> When I checked my To Do list last evening, the two-hour part 2 of Andromeda was set to record at 9:00 pm. This morning, it wasn't there and my history said, "This program was not recorded because there was an unexpected conflict with another program." But I had no other show anywhere near that slot. What gives?


Actually, that is the exact error I had last night and had to manually tell it to record the program anyway.


----------



## Hercules67

The even weirder thing?

I had it reset to record the 4 hour block on Tuesday from 6 pm to 10 pm (CDT). It completely ignored me and chose instead to record the 10 pm to 2 am (CDT) block. I hope it's really there (I'll check it today).

This whole episode is weird. I know it's the guide data that's at fault here, but the way TiVo acted was ..... spooky. As someone mentioned, it was as if TiVo was infected..... by bad guide data, I guess.


----------



## CraigK

Schmye Bubbula said:


> When I checked my To Do list last evening, the two-hour part 2 of Andromeda was set to record at 9:00 pm. This morning, it wasn't there and my history said, "This program was not recorded because there was an unexpected conflict with another program." But I had no other show anywhere near that slot. What gives?


Same thing happened to me. I had *nothing* else scheduled on Tuesday at all at any time. 

I'm going to manually record the whole four hours on Saturday twice to make sure I get it.


----------



## ElJay

My MythTV box was set to record it at 9:00 PM, but looking back at the listing archive, the 9:00 PM showing was removed from the guide data and replaced with Andromeda Strain airing from 7:00 PM to 11:00 PM.


----------



## Bierboy

andyw715 said:


> maybe our TiVos are infected with the Andromeda Strain?


It's a freakin' conspiracy!!! Big Brother!!!


----------



## newsposter

at least it's in HD..i'm 3/4 thru part one and it's better than stuff like 10.5 and F6 killer tornados.


----------



## dswallow

newsposter said:


> it's better than stuff like 10.5 and F6 killer tornados.


True.


----------



## Bilbrey

newsposter said:


> at least it's in HD..i'm 3/4 thru part one and it's better than stuff like 10.5 and F6 killer tornados.


But in my opinion, not better than the original.
I was disappointed in some of the 'modernizing' with "Homeland security" and such.
Also, some of the technical solutions were not 'feasible' in my opinion. (I won't go into details so there are no spoilers...)

Not bad, but not as good as the original.

In fact, if they cut this down to a 90 minute movie, I think it would have been much better...


----------



## Gregor

CraigK said:


> Same thing happened to me. I had *nothing* else scheduled on Tuesday at all at any time.
> 
> I'm going to manually record the whole four hours on Saturday twice to make sure I get it.


Same deal for me on Tues, no recording.

To Do list history says it wasn't recorded because the episode was removed from the guide data. 

I'll record on Saturday manually to be sure.


----------



## jk5598224

I think they eliminated Part 2 and it is now a 4 hour movie. I deleted part 1 and recorded the whole thing last night. It was good albeit the first two hours had 'foul' language bleeped.


----------



## newsposter

dswallow said:


> True.


i shoulda kept quiet

NYC Tornado Terror

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/moviewatch.aspx?id=nyc_tornado_terror&view=listings


----------



## mattack

jk5598224 said:


> I think they eliminated Part 2 and it is now a 4 hour movie. I deleted part 1 and recorded the whole thing last night. It was good albeit the first two hours had 'foul' language bleeped.


I have no idea if the DVD will be sans-bleeps, but it comes out on DVD June 3rd. (I also see that there's a new release of the original movie, but I don't see if there are new features compared to the 10 year old DVD in a brief skim.)


----------



## jsmeeker

jk5598224 said:


> I think they eliminated Part 2 and it is now a 4 hour movie. I deleted part 1 and recorded the whole thing last night. It was good albeit the first two hours had 'foul' language bleeped.


probably because the first two hours were still "early". I don't recall this from when part 1 aired originally on Monday night starting at 9:00 PM (Eastern)


----------



## sieglinde

Either film the movie with "family friendly" language or don't show it early. I hate bleeping. It is an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## dswallow

sieglinde said:


> Either film the movie with "family friendly" language or don't show it early. I hate bleeping. It is an insult to my intelligence.


ABC Family did a really creative thing recently with regard to bleeping on the latest episode of Greek.

Where a character was about to tell his friend that he has a "f*ck buddy" a nun shows up right behind his friend, and he sees her, and catches himself and says "fun buddy" instead. Then for the rest of the show this character keeps saying "fun buddy" and everyone hearing it sorta looks at him weird for a moment then figures out what he meant.

That was a far, far better way to do it than to have a bleep over it or even to have just had the character call it "fun buddy" to begin with, like anyone is supposed to know what that means.


----------



## mattack

Though that sounds like an amusing way to handle it, they could have just used the term "friends with benefits" that has existed for several years at least. (Very quick skim of urbandictionary.com shows some people added it in 2003... that may be when urbandictionary started up though!)


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> Though that sounds like an amusing way to handle it, they could have just used the term "friends with benefits" that has existed for several years at least.


Actually they ran through that one in trying to "name" his relationship and that one was dismissed.


----------



## newsposter

sooo how did i miss the bleeping..i recorded the 4 hour block..7-11 on tuesday and didnt get a single bleep..heard every word

why did some of you get bleeped?

or wait, maybe i watched the 9pm monday night 2 hours then the 2nd half of the 4 hour thing tuesday..i think that's it..i just recorded them all so i didnt miss!


----------



## jk5598224

My bleeping was the first two hours of the four hour movie. I recorded the movie at 4:00PM Pacific on 05/27. The last two hours of the movie did not have bleeping (aka part 2).


----------



## Tangent

OK, this is some of the most borked guide data I've ever seen. I set a season pass to record first runs only. Next thing I know, I have a dozen hours recorded. Since the guide data is identical I play the first minute of the first one so I know how it starts, then compare that with the rest of the recordings. I'm probably not the only person to get annoyed with seeing that same opening of the couple on the hood of the car at the beginning of every one of the 20 recordings it seems like I've deleted now. If I hadn't checked here I wouldn't have known to look for a 4-hour episode and just given up on it. Somebody dropped the ball on that guide entry...


----------



## sieglinde

dswallow said:


> ABC Family did a really creative thing recently with regard to bleeping on the latest episode of Greek.
> 
> Where a character was about to tell his friend that he has a "f*ck buddy" a nun shows up right behind his friend, and he sees her, and catches himself and says "fun buddy" instead. Then for the rest of the show this character keeps saying "fun buddy" and everyone hearing it sorta looks at him weird for a moment then figures out what he meant.
> 
> That was a far, far better way to do it than to have a bleep over it or even to have just had the character call it "fun buddy" to begin with, like anyone is supposed to know what that means.


Now that is creative and does acknowledge that the audience is intelligent.


----------



## Bierboy

Bierboy said:


> Wow....that looks good....great pedigree with Ridley Scott involved....I'm all over this....don't know, however, if I can wait until Memorial Day weekend. I may have to get the DVDs. Thanks for the alert.


I take back everything I said; this version stunk. No way I would purchase the DVDs.


----------



## Hercules67

Bierboy said:


> I take back everything I said; this version stunk. No way I would purchase the DVDs.


It was decent, though, I don't know if I buy the whole wormhole and future involvement business.

But a lot of other elements worked well.


----------



## Bilbrey

Hercules67 said:


> It was decent, though, I don't know if I buy the whole wormhole and future involvement business.
> 
> But a lot of other elements worked well.


But it could have been much better.
I still can not get over the rapid spreading of Andromeda and the helicopters spraying hundreds of square miles, and them cheering that "We got it!"

How did they know they got it? What about in a cave or gopher hole? Under a rock? It was just too convenient. I hate when it is too easy... especially when they waste time in other parts of the movie with filler...

I agree parts were good, but like I said before, they needed to cut this down to a 90 minute movie.


----------

